# Flat Panel TV: Plasma vs. LCD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Six things you should know...before you buy a large flat-panel TV*



> "Panasonic makes both LCD and Plasma, so we have no ax to grind. We just want you
> to know the facts.
> 
> Today's small screen LCDs are fine for kitchens, bedrooms and home offices. But the
> ...


http://www.panasonic.com/consumer_electronics/plasma_central/plasma_vs_lcd.asp


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

How many of you out there with a recently designed 37 inch (plus) LCD believe this garbage. Ever notice how those nice plasma blacks get washed out by the ambient light reflections from that durable glass screen. Guess they didn't sell as many plasmas this XMAS.

--- CHAS


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, this was on the Panny website before Christmas.

It says they have "no axe to grind," but they sure are putting down the larger LCDs. 

I went to the Panasonic's website, and they show no LCD flat-panels larger than 32-inches. Since they don't make 37-inch or larger LCD models, they are free to trash them.

My 32-inch Panasonic LCD model is excellent, as is my 52-inch 3LCD Panny projection model. I generally like LCD models better than plasma (but I might be the Lone Ranger here.)


----------



## notme (Oct 4, 2006)

Why don't they ever talk about the burn-ins?
I know a few people who have the USA symbol burned in on a Panny plasma.:eek2: 
So why don't pany cough up some new tv's?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

notme said:


> Why don't they ever talk about the burn-ins?


Because the plasmas come from the factory with the screen preservation mode turned on. Turn it off so that the TV performs like it did in the comparison test or at the store and all promises of extended life go away.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

notme said:


> Why don't they ever talk about the burn-ins?
> I know a few people who have the USA symbol burned in on a Panny plasma.:eek2:
> So why don't pany cough up some new tv's?


I own a Pioneer Elite Plasma and I was rather surprised how easy it was to create ghosted images. I find that by leaving the guide up for 1-2 minutes, then switching to an empty input on the TV (black), I can see the guide noticeably in the black.

The first time that happened I practically passed out and then did some reading and found that image ghosting is *VERY* common. Spent 2 more minutes on a full screen channel and then went back to black and the ghosted image was gone.

Burn in is *NOT* over rated by any means.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

notme said:


> Why don't they ever talk about the burn-ins?
> I know a few people who have the USA symbol burned in on a Panny plasma.:eek2:
> So why don't pany cough up some new tv's?


Because the owners of those were just plain Ignorant !!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

So I bought a RPCRT. Half the price, same picture quality, but it doesn't hang on the wall, boo hoo!


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> My 32-inch Panasonic LCD model is excellent, as is my 52-inch 3LCD Panny projection model. I generally like LCD models better than plasma (but I might be the Lone Ranger here.)


I agree with you Kemosabe!


----------

